# dying light



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Anybody interested in this ? Game play looks really good, looks like dead island but more story and realistic

Guy talking is a bit annoying but this video is pretty good


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

I've pre ordered on xbox one already so its download lol


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Any idea if it's multi player ? I'll be getting it on Xbox one as well


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

yeah well there is co op


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Been following this for a year or so.
Defo getting it on Ps4 when it's released.
Waiting for CD release as I like CD's.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

digital is the way forward change games with out haven to get up off your ass


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I was gutted when they delayed it from last year, hopefully was worth the wait 

Co op should be awesome


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Clean ocd said:


> digital is the way forward change games with out haven to get up off your ass


hahahaha

contributing to the obesity crisis no doubt :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

xJay1337 said:


> hahahaha
> 
> contributing to the obesity crisis no doubt :lol::lol::lol:


i have 70 odd games installed on my xbox one lol so yeah


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Clancy said:


> I was gutted when they delayed it from last year, hopefully was worth the wait
> 
> Co op should be awesome


yeah also a zombie mode thing that drop into a randomers game and try kill them


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Sounds good! Resident evil 1 remastered this month too !


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Clancy said:


> Sounds good! Resident evil 1 remastered this month too !


pre ordered also lol


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Haha is RE download only ? Prefer having discs, plus Xbox store always seems to be insanely expensive lol


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

think so as its only an arcade game


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Could be a good game. Looks it, can you sell on the download games? If not discs all the way


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

stevobeavo said:


> Could be a good game. Looks it, can you sell on the download games? If not discs all the way


no can't sell on but i do know a way that you can get 2 games for the price of 1 , you do need a friend you trust tho :wave:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

WTF did I just watch


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

20vKarlos said:


> WTF did I just watch


I did warn that he was annoying :lol:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Good video of online playing a zombie, looks similar to dead space 2 online but better






And a better normal video


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Well that sucks, digit download only until the 27th of February

Wanted to play this next week


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Clean ocd said:


> i have 70 odd games installed on my xbox one lol so yeah


You got a bigger HDD in yours or something?


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

-Jamie- said:


> You got a bigger HDD in yours or something?


external hd plugged in 4tb


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Clancy said:


> Well that sucks, digit download only until the 27th of February
> 
> Wanted to play this next week


WTF!

That's well crap. The kind of sh*t that makes me want to torrent.......


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

digital download ps4 get it 28th jan , xbox get it 30th jan and physical copies is feb


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

You played it yet ocd? What's your opinion on it


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Main story is a bit meh, gameplay seems decent enough

I'll get my own copy when its cheap though


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I pre-ordered a special edition one with some additional packs etc for £38.
I did some googling and Digital Download is £55????


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah I really don't get the download costs, most games are far more expensive to download than to buy

Exactly why I'm waiting till disc version is out


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

In my opinion they should half the price of games when digital download.
Assume a game is 20gigs , how many people still have a download limit (albeit a 50gig one for example)

The game developer does not need to pay for publishing, transportation or any such costs and yet the Digital download copies of many games are the same, if not more than in a shop!!

Load of ****e.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah I agree it's a joke. There are some games that have been out for say a year and are £25 new in store but still £54.99 online 

their argument is game sales are strong all round and they don't need to price the shops out of the market. Which is a load of ****. They sell far more games if they dropped download prices


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

yeah really enjoying it how you all like it


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Clean ocd said:


> yeah really enjoying it how you all like it


No idea yet waiting for disc release


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Clancy said:


> No idea yet waiting for disc release


get the digital copy lol


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Clean ocd said:


> get the digital copy lol


Nah ill wait, it's more expensive and means I can't trade it in when I'm bored of it lol


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Clancy said:


> Nah ill wait, it's more expensive and means I can't trade it in when I'm bored of it lol


i get 2 games from buying 1 as i buy a game and my pal gets it and he buys 1 and i get it , so id rather that than have a disc to trade in i can tell you how to do this if you want with 1 of your pals or family member


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Clean ocd said:


> i get 2 games from buying 1 as i buy a game and my pal gets it and he buys 1 and i get it , so id rather that than have a disc to trade in i can tell you how to do this if you want with 1 of your pals or family member


If you don't mind buddy cheers

Remember the good old days of sharing games between 5 on ps3


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Quick, bargain alert.

http://www.game.co.uk/en/dying-light-apocalypse-edition-only-at-game-co-uk-474253?catGroupId=


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Mine came through on Thursday - Haven't played it yet though.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

LeadFarmer said:


> Quick, bargain alert.
> 
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/dying-light-apocalypse-edition-only-at-game-co-uk-474253?catGroupId=


Yeah seen that on hot deals the other day lol wonder if anyone bought it

still ain't picked this up, gonna get it tomorrow


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

completed the game and only need 1 achievement got 985 gamer score out the 1000 lol


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Clean ocd said:


> completed the game and only need 1 achievement got 985 gamer score out the 1000 lol


Good then ?

You should pace yourself so you don't run out of games to play :lol:


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Clancy said:


> Good then ?
> 
> You should pace yourself so you don't run out of games to play :lol:


already have lol nothing to play


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah I know that's why I said it lol seen your thread the other day 

Is that evolve game any good ?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I got mine through on the 27th.
I literally only had a chance to play it yesterday for an hour right before bed at Midnight haha.

I really like it. It will take a little bit of time to get used to the controls of course but so far i really like it.
although can't help I won't be enjoying it to the fullest until you have unlocked some of the extra skills and moves.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Tried buying it today on the way home but no where is in stock, will try again tomorrow


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Clancy said:


> Yeah I know that's why I said it lol seen your thread the other day
> 
> Is that evolve game any good ?


dont rate it at all unless playing with your pals , playing alone complete and utter


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Played a bit more yesterday.. liking it. Running at night is genuinely scary.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

xJay1337 said:


> Played a bit more yesterday.. liking it. Running at night is genuinely scary.


after you complete it there nothing else to do so basically the game is good has a lot missions to do including the side quests but once thats done there is nothing else to do so just thought let you all know that


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

When you finish it are there no more side missions or quests to do then? 
Does it still allow you to free roam, there are lots of notes etc to find so could be fun for a while, especially if you can multi player with your mates.
(i don't have any of those  )


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Ah that's alright I normally get bored be for I run our of things to do on free roam games lol 

Shop still didn't have this today, hopefully will get it tomorrow. anyone's welcome to add me if they wanna have a game (once I've got it lol)


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

ps or xbox , i have a few weapons can give you which does 2500 damage one of the highest damaged weapons in the game


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I am ps4 but no PSN+.

When you finish the game are you still able to run about and explore?


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

xJay1337 said:


> I am ps4 but no PSN+.
> 
> When you finish the game are you still able to run about and explore?


yeah but really nothing to explore apart from getting safe houses or do the challenges but i done them all when going threw the story so basically when completed was just nothing to do but the being attacked by the zombie is a bit of fun when your exploring with your friends


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

i only have dying light for my xbox one man or would of given you some weapons only have the last of us and few others for my ps4


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Managed to get the game today but ain't got time to try it till after work tomorrow


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

This game is addictive, weekend plans have gone out the window


----------

